# Sony PS5 Due to Launch in 2019



## HanaBi (Jul 11, 2017)

Am rather sceptical that it will indeed launch in 2 years time, more so since the PS4 Pro is still finding its feet and has barely had its hardware credentials severely tested with the latest crop of console games. 

The PS5 needs something really special to attract new and existing customers other than the usual "go faster" stripes of a faster motherboard, GPU and APU. The PS4 Pro is fully capable of taking care of 4K TV; so the PS5 will need a huge carrot to make people want to take a nibble (improved VR perhaps?)


PlayStation 5 Launch Expected in 2019


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> PS5 will need a huge carrot



Backwards Compatibility for the PS3 and maybe even PS2 would be wonderful. 

However, Sony comes across as a company that doesn't seem to give much thought to customer experience, or loyalty. IMO the PS5 will likely be sold mostly on hardware specs, and a couple of exclusive titles - just like the PS4


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 11, 2017)

I'd be surprised by such an early launch and as for PS4 backwards compatibility, that'd be great but I think the PS3 has weird architecture that means doing it is really difficult.

I've had Playstations since Sega failed at consoles (I did like my Mega Drive), but that's not hardcore loyalty so much as laziness. And this Pro nonsense means I'm much less likely to buy one early on. It's bad enough getting a fat console just a few months before a slim one comes out, worse still to have a fat peasant console when a slim supermodel one emerges.

2019 is too early.


----------

